# Foam board under tank or not?



## mijotter

I have a 38 gallon tank that I built in my wall. The wall stand is pretty dog gone level but it's not "perfect". Would adding 1/2" insulation board under it help with this or should I not worry with a smaller sized tank. It has a plastic rim too. Thank you.


----------



## vreugy

I hope someone "in the know" will respond. I would like to know the pro's and con's on this topic too

Hope you have a great day


----------



## choutman

iv leveled a lot of tanks...I wouldn't use foam it will continue to sink causing it to go out of level...im a bricklayer we use hard plastic shims to set massive stones I use these to set all my aquariums my 120 gallon is as plumb and level as the day I set it 5 years ago....these hard plastic shims are 2 inches by 4 inches and come in different thicknesses ie. 1/4 inch 1/8 inch you can get them cheap at any hardware store or brickyard will usually give them to you...I hope this helps good luck and share some pics when you are done id love to see your tank


----------



## majerah1

Some people will use the foam insulation boards used for houses.


----------



## catfisherpro

I think cork board works better. But I have also used insulation. Also used cardboard these have all worked for me but my number one is cork board it also looks nice under a tank if it's visible


----------



## Tolak

Any sort of padding will not level it, I wish it were that easy. That plastic rim is called a floating base design, the weight is carried by the edges of the tank. If you go too thick with any sort of padding you will be putting pressure on the bottom glass, it is not designed for this. 

How not perfect is it? A little bit out won't make a difference, once you start approaching the 1/4" mark something has to be done. Those plastic shims are a great idea, I've been using the wood ones that are used for door & window installs for years. Any home improvement store carries them, real cheap & easily available.


----------



## mijotter

It's very close to being perfectly level. With it empty I "rock" the tank from front to back and it ever so slightly rocks. It is definitely not 1/4". Will I be ok? Can you put normal cheap wood shims under the tank plastic rim itself or will it harm the integrity?


----------



## mijotter

Anyone?


----------



## Donald Hansen

mijotter said:


> It's very close to being perfectly level. With it empty I "rock" the tank from front to back and it ever so slightly rocks. It is definitely not 1/4". Will I be ok? Can you put normal cheap wood shims under the tank plastic rim itself or will it harm the integrity?


I think you are confusing people with the word "level". Are you trying to say that the top of your stand is not flat?

I'm probably the only one who does it but here's what I do. I remove the bottom trim and all the silicon that held it on. I add new silicon a good 1/4 inch thick, then put the trim back on and place the tank on the stand. That way the tank is mated to the stand. Remember to cover the top of the stand with plastic wrap so you don't glue the tank to it.

DLH


----------



## mijotter

Yeah it's not 100% flat. Is this an issue?


----------



## mijotter

Tolak said:


> Any sort of padding will not level it, I wish it were that easy. That plastic rim is called a floating base design, the weight is carried by the edges of the tank. If you go too thick with any sort of padding you will be putting pressure on the bottom glass, it is not designed for this.
> 
> How not perfect is it? A little bit out won't make a difference, once you start approaching the 1/4" mark something has to be done. Those plastic shims are a great idea, I've been using the wood ones that are used for door & window installs for years. Any home improvement store carries them, real cheap & easily available.


what thickness of cork board would be recommended?


----------



## Tolak

Yea, you're confusing level, which is the same altitude of all ends of the tank with plane, which is without curvature. Measure the distance from the bottom of the glass to the rim, you want to go no thicker than this. I doubt cork would ever compress that much unless you had a really huge tank, but you don't want padding any thicker than the difference between the rim & the bottom glass.


----------



## catfisherpro

I use the 1\4 thick cork board it works great. I've never had a prob been using it for years


----------



## mijotter

Yeah I bought some 1/4" corkboard squares from Michaels and just filled the tanks. So far so good Thanks everyone.


----------

